# Injured Gold. REt. X in Clay County Animal Control in FL!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My friend Vikkey just sent me this email. Just emld. her asking for the shelter link.

Friends,

Here are some of the faces awaiting adoption or rescue at Clay County Animal Control (Orange Park, FL – across the river from Jacksonville). 

Contact info:

Call 904-269-6342



Beagles, Golden Retriever (injured), Australian cattle dogs, cocker spaniel, min pins, white german shepherd -- lots of sizes and shapes to choose from! Please help distribute, thanks ~



Adopt/Rescue/Foster - or JUST FORWARD!!!! ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! 

(Quarantine just means they have not been exposed to the general population and can be adopted right away.) See Next E-Mail for even MORE Gorgeous Animals at CCAC.

Have a Safe and Happy 4th!!!!! 

Quarantine means they are ready to be adopted.

QUARANTINE-CAGE D 7-2-2008 6-30-38 AM 7-2-2008 6-30-38 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE E 7-2-2008 7-2-2008 6-30-45 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE F 7-2-2008 6-30-58 AM 7-2-2008 6-30-58 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE I 7-2-2008 6-31-05 AM TAG 266 7-2-2008 6-31-05 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE ON FLOOR-TAG-228 7-2-2008 6-31-49 AM 7-2-2008 6-31-49 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE ON FLOOR 7-2-2008 6-32-24 AM 7-2-2008 6-32-24 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE N 7-2-2008 6-32-59 AM 7-2-2008 6-32-59 AM.jpg
QUARANTINE-CAGE M 7-2-2008 6-33-13 AM AM.jpg



CAGE 59-CATTLEDOG






59-HOUND 






58-JACK RUSSELL-TAG 400






56-GOLDENX TAG 108






54-CATTLEDOG






50-SWEET BULLX TAG 427






48-MIN PIN X






48-COCKER






48-MIN PIN






48-BEAGLE PUP






47-HURT GOLDEN X






43-LAB-BASSETTX






42-BEAGLE-TAG 539






42-BORDER COLLIE PUP TAG 8






42-SHEPHERD TAG 385






42-SAME SHEPHERD


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Nothing came through for me. Can you post a link?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link*

Here's the link but none of the dogs are on it:

http://www.claycountygov.com/Departments/Enforcement/AC/ACadopt.htm

Here is the link to the Injured Golden Ret. Picture.

If you want to email me at: [email protected] I can email you the pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will send a email to the girl I know at the golden rescue here in town and I also sent one to Golden Retriever rescue of Mid Florida. I wish I wasnt going out of town this weekend. That is 20 minutes from my home. A terrible shelter. And they have terrible hours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel Thanks.
Here is the email of the girl that sent to me.
It's possible she's in FL, too.
[email protected]


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I will send a email to the girl I know at the golden rescue here in town and I also sent one to Golden Retriever rescue of Mid Florida. I wish I wasnt going out of town this weekend. That is 20 minutes from my home. A terrible shelter. And they have terrible hours.


I live about 30-40 minutes away from Orange Park. Is the Jacksonville rescue the one called G.R.E.A.T.?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes it is. I hope one of them can get her. I hate that shelter. I went one time this year to check to see if a golden was there and it was very depressing and they have a terrible euthansia rate.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What's wrong with the golden pup? Do they say how he was injured?


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Yes it is. I hope one of them can get her. I hate that shelter. I went one time this year to check to see if a golden was there and it was very depressing and they have a terrible euthansia rate.


Wow. I had no idea. I was even under the impression the Clay County shelter was a no-kill one, or maybe there was a no kill shelter in OP a while back I was thinking of. I'm not familiar w/rescue work but if anyone knows of something I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is a safe shelter in Clay County on SR 220. In fact it is called Safe animal shelter. But this one is on SR 16 off of Blanding Blvd out near Camp Blanding. It has been there as long as I have lived in Orange Park/Jacksonville and that has been since the late seventies. If you click on the link at the top of the thread for clay county you can see the adoption euthansia rate and it is scary. Considering how many great fancy subdivisions there are in clay county, they should be ashamed on how much they use for the shelter. You might contact GREAT in fact I have talked to Kathy there and she is very nice. They can always use help in different aspects. If they need someone to pick him/her up if you could do that. That is how I had gone out there. There was one there and they didnt have someone available and I went but he had already been adopted by the time I got there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grreat*

I emld. Grreat=praying they can help There are two GR's there,
#47-injured and #56.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------

